# Left 4 Dead won't start



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

I installed Left 4 Dead today. It took me to steam, where it installed and whenever I try to launch the game I get a left4dead.exe error that says it has encountered a problem and needs to close.

The error rerport contains something that says 'ModName: shaderapidx9.dll'

I initially thought that was related to directX, but I have the latest version of DirectX 9 (I can't get 10, I dont have vista).

My system specs are well beyond what is required to play the game, so that shouldn't be a problem either. Any suggestions?


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

did you dl the game through steam or from the cd, and have you tried re-downloading it through steam


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

try to reinstall the Nvidia drivers.
first uninstall the old Drivers and download and install driver Sweeper
to remove any leftovers of the old drivers
then install a fresh copy of drivers (don't use the 180.x use the 178.x instead).


----------

